# Eddie Testa's 6 Day / 1932 Olypmic Track Bicycle!



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, I did find this bicycle from a gentleman who now lives in LA in Eddie's home after he passed. Eddies daughter sold the bike to the gentleman moving in and he Sold it to me. I am slowly Restoring this Bicycle, Not all of the parts and pieces are pictured. Oscar Egg dropouts, Oscar egg stem, Reynols tubing. Built by Frank Testa, Eddie's brother who raced Tandem in the Olympics. Here's a Cool interview with Eddie about the 1932 Olympic Games. http://library.la84.org/6oic/OralHistory/OHTesta.pdf


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 17, 2015)

WoW!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 17, 2015)

Killing me! Nice...


----------



## sam (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 17, 2015)

thats really neat!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 17, 2015)

that 1932 los angeles a decal?


----------



## kccomet (Aug 17, 2015)

reed, im glad to see some new blood here on the cabe that appreciates these old racers, they are mostly forgotten and ignored. sure there are a few of us that love them....see above posters.  i esp like when you have some history or can ty a rider, racer to a particular bike i enjoyed seeing the leroy and the chrome track bike. i would have bought them both but tm trying to tell myself enough is enough


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 17, 2015)

New blood and young blood, I cant stop getting these bicycles.... im only 18 folks.


----------



## kccomet (Aug 17, 2015)

pace yourself...... its better to burn out than to fade away


----------



## Duchess (Aug 17, 2015)

Beautiful bike! That's going to be a great bike to ride and show. The history of that particular bike makes it all the better. We give places and machines life when we use them and sometimes those histories seem to become a part of the place or machine itself and it's something some of us maybe overly romantic types can feel.

My dream bike would probably be an original Major Taylor Iver or Orient, which I probably couldn't afford even if I found one.


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 17, 2015)

I was lucky enough to know a few of these guys - New Jersey was the epicenter of bike racing in those days and some were still alive in the late 70 early 80's- Harvey Black, Tino Reboli ,Pop Brennans son they thought I was the bees knees because I raced and trained for time trials on a fixed gear track bike - great guys even better stories....thanks for taking care of that bike


----------



## barracuda (Aug 17, 2015)

Love it! If that bike could talk...


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 18, 2015)

Killer! I love seeing stuff like that barracuda!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 18, 2015)

This Bicycle Will be at T-Town along with ALL MY bicycles


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 18, 2015)

Please post as much as possible about Eddie Testa! I just purchased this original Photo of him at Madison Square Garden dated 3/1/37! Very Cool. Cant wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.6dayracing.ca/newspaper-articles/1937.html     scroll down in this article!


----------

